# Hedgehog House.



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw this gem come across my Tumblr dashboard...


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hahahahha actually lol'ed... My mom rolled her eyes at me. Hahahhah


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Thanks for sharing! I needed a good laugh! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

HA! That is SO perfect! :lol: I'm a huge House AND hedgie fan so this definitely made me laugh!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love that angry hedgie... pretty sure I use it every day of my life right now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is hilarious. :lol: Thanks for sharing.


----------

